# when to get my first oil change



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The tech may have seen some garbage in previous first time oil changes and made that suggestion. Me personally agree with a change after initial break in and I would do it now. After that though it will depend on the oil you choose to use. If you get free oil changes, maybe go with that if cost is an issue until they run out (assuming synthetic oil is used) and after that consider Amsoil.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I always change the oil on a new car around 1,000 miles. This is to get any manufacturing metal shavings out of the system. Today's engines are much better made so there aren't as many leftover shards of metal but they also are built to much finer tolerances so it doesn't take as many to damage them.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I did my first @ 3000.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

my first was at 3000, 2nd at 9000


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I think I did mine between 4500 and 5000. I don't think there is a correct answer. I think it is simply personal preference. I might have done sooner if I could have. I bought it in Georgia with 3700 miles and had to drive it home. The dealer there was not good, I wouldn't let them change the oil, they offered and I declined. 

I wouldn't worry about it too much, make a decision you are comfortable with and forget about it.


----------

